# :)FS: Asian arowana (final sale till oct 5, 2013):)



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

green aro with one drop eye, size about 18" $160


panda blue base xb. 16" everything is good except a minor fin damage from comm tank. $864


another green aro 16" with one drop eye and damage fin as well $160


cv maju red 16" with one minor drop eye. $684


unknow cichlids 10" big fat $40


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

12" male marble, a father of many batch $200
18" female marble, currently 2 months pregnant $200
bdxleo pair, male is 12" and female is 18" and she is currently 2 months pregnant as well $2000/pair


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

3 x 6" red hook silver dollar $30 for all 3
8" pineapple pleco (SOLD)


I will get proper pics when I have time but you are welcome to come and view the fish in person as it is not easy for me to take pics in the deep tank.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

All very nice fish.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

out of hobby ?

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

Have the red devil x Midas and Flowerhorn ever bred?


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

brezilian said:


> Have the red devil x Midas and Flowerhorn ever bred?


they do but eggs get eaten. Male flower horn is not an import or show quality so he is fertile.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

All stingray pup sold. red devil and flower horn is pending.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Big Motoro female is free


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

If only I had a tank to fit her! 55 gallon definitely aint going to cut it xD What a smoking deal though!!


----------



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Is that an African arro in the video do u still have him if so are u selling him?


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Pleco-Nation2013 said:


> Is that an African arro in the video do u still have him if so are u selling him?


It is African but I am not selling that. It is going back to King-El tank.


----------



## Frayzm (Aug 11, 2013)

How big is the Motoro?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is a video that I took when I was over at David's tank to get a pearl ray from him.

This below video shows the motoro he is giving away. 18 inch disc?
David's 1200 Gallon Stingrays - 08292013 - YouTube

One more Video:
David's 1200 Gallon Arowana & Stingray Tank - 08292013 - YouTube


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

black diamond stingray pair SOLD.
Flower horn SOLD
Red devil SOLD


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow motoro is picked up already nice. Thats a big ray!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> Wow motoro is picked up already nice. Thats a big ray!


Motoro is back up for free as the person *Gilly420link* waste my time and fake about his tank, then ignore all msg and phone call. So people if you can't take the free fish then please don't bother contact me. This is BCA not craiglist so people know who you are here not a one time deal so please be helpful thanks.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

These are still available 
Green aro $180 each
Blue base xback aro $900
Red aro $750
Silver dollar $30 for 3
Black diamond x Leo stingray pair $1800


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

All good deals. BDLEO pair especially!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

this is what the blue base xb and red aro look like back then in black background.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

So I got most of the fish sold except 4 asian arowana, they will be up for sale till Oct 5, 2013 after that date it will go into my friend tank. All the fish are healthy and the green and red have one drop eye with some tail and fin damage due to comm fight.

green aro with one drop eye, size about 18" $160


panda blue base xb. 16" everything is good except a minor fin damage from comm tank. $894


another green aro 16" with one drop eye and damage fin as well $160


cv maju red 16" with one minor drop eye. $684


unknow cichlids 10" big fat $40


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

very good deals on these aros!!!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

amazing deals


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> very good deals on these aros!!!





dino said:


> amazing deals


thanks guy, These are great for comm tank.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

last day bump. thanks


----------

